# Best ultraligut headlamp - Petzl e+Lite or other?



## Magic (Oct 5, 2009)

I'm heading off for a three week trip to Spain, and want a headlamp just in case of emergency. 

I'll also have a Streamlight NanoLight and StylusPro, and a Photon II with me...

Is there anything I should consider besides the Petzl e+Lite, or is that the best ultralight headlamp available?

Is there a decent single AAA battery headlamp out there?


----------



## Nyctophiliac (Oct 6, 2009)

I have had a couple of the Petzl e+Lites for almost two years now - they are very light and very reliable - don't know you're carrying them light. Comfortable to wear and use with a variety of outputs - though I wish the low level was lower and more spaced away from the high - the red output is superb and less floody than the white. I have worn them wrapped around my wrist, or around my neck ( loosely ;p) and my wife uses them for a makeshift scrunchie. Nice.

Also don't forget about the Zebra H501 - 1 AA and a wide variety of levels - but heavier than the e+Lite.

I have to say since I bought these lights, I have not felt the need to investigate any other headlamps - these fill my needs and my pockets!

(Of course I do buy other flashlights all the time, I am indeed a flashaholic!)

Good luck on your trip - Spain is a lovely and ancient country. Don't agree to go to a villa sales talk even if they offer you free stuff though - heavy sales pressure and a day wasted for you! (Apologies to all sales reps - I know you're just doing your jobs, unpleasant though it may be! )


----------



## Yucca Patrol (Oct 7, 2009)

an AA powered zebralight is what you want if you want something nicer than a plastic headlamp.

I prefer the H50 for the twisty switch over the models with pushbutton switches.


----------



## Flying Turtle (Oct 7, 2009)

Gerber has a 1 AAA headlamp called the Triode. Don't know anything about it other than what the sellers claim. I have an older 1 AAA Gerber with 2 LEDs that I would not recommend due to its lack of weatherproofing, but maybe this one is better.

Geoff


----------



## uplite (Oct 8, 2009)

I'm pretty sure I saw a single-AAA headlamp in Target last month...Eddie Bauer brand, camping/travel section, under 20 bucks. Not on their website though.

Black Diamond Ion and Princeton Tec Scout are also ultralight headlamps. Like Petzl, you pay more for the brand. The $10 Coleman ultralight headlamp is probably just as good. 

Not what you asked...but the Petzl Zipka+ is an excellent travel headlamp. It takes 3xAAA, but it makes up for the size by not having a strap that gets all twisted up in your luggage or pocket. 

In one of these threads, someone modified a Zebralight headlamp holder with a Zipka cord mechanism. That is the PERFECT headlamp IMO. But it's DIY, or wait for Petzl's patent to expire... 

-Jeff


----------



## mrme (Oct 10, 2009)

I have several of the older style Black Diamond Ions. They use 2 5mm LEDs but the newer ones use a 1/2 watt Nichia. I have them as backups for when my real headlamp gives out or if I unexpectly stranded after dark and have to get out. They are part of my first aid kit, and like most items in there, I don't ever plan on using them. They fold over to lock out a stiff clickie switch, they weigh virtually nothing, and the strap folds up nicely to a low-bulk package. 

The battery in the BD Ion headlamp is just a bad size for anything other than emergency use. It is essentially a stack of 4 AG13 sized cells wrapped up in a tube. You can add a spacer and run the headlamp on the cheap AG13 Alkaline batteries that laser pointers use, but battery life is rarely more than half an hour. Don't even think about using hearing aid battereis of the same size as they can't put out the current and will self discharge once exposed to air. The silver oxide batteries BD sells or the lithium cells you can get in the Duracell brand cost about $5 each and last about 2 hours if you are lucky. If you use it for more than a few minutes, you really need to change the battery when you get back home to be sure it will get you out of a jam next time. That makes it very expensive light to feed. 

The Princeton-Tec Scout and similar Petzl headlamps both use CR2032 battereis, which are better suited for somewhat unexpected use, but not great. I have a Scout which is a decent light. It takes 4 cells, but will run fine on 2. The Petzl came out towards the end of my healamp binge and I still don't have one. It seems like a nice light.

The Ultralight I'd like to try is the Coleman that has a Cree LED and runs on a CR2 battery. It seems to me the best battery for going light when you may need a headlamp. Something that runs on a single AAA battery might be just as good if lithiums AAA's are used. Just make sure it is from a reputable company.


----------



## Shorty66 (Oct 10, 2009)

uplite said:


> In one of these threads, someone modified a Zebralight headlamp holder with a Zipka cord mechanism. That is the PERFECT headlamp IMO. But it's DIY, or wait for Petzl's patent to expire...
> 
> -Jeff



That was me. Zebra H501 + Zipka headband:


----------



## Jethro (Oct 12, 2009)

My Petzel e+lite has been one of my most used lights for the past 2 or 3 years. It's perfect for camping. I use it almost always clipped to the brim of a ballcap. BUT if I were to have an emergency I would probably use a stronger light. 

So while I'm not saying it's my favorite light, it has been the most useful. It will probably always remain in my critical items kit.


----------



## JNewell (Oct 12, 2009)

I keep one in the bottom of my briefcase, along with a few other e-items.


----------

